# Let's do some sketching...



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

I did in detention last week ill have to take a picture if it.


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

hahaha u think like me i drew a z7 extreme in math class on our white boards when we were suppost to be doing equations on them. Rebel17 was sitting beside me he just shook his head.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

haha, I just felt like designing my own bow. if a monster came out with those specs I would buy it for sure. maybe it will come out on the 2013 line


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

send mathews a formal request, be named the designer, get rich and share ur wealth and a monster micro with me. :wink:


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Uhhh does that say 40-90lbs?????????????????? Who in there right mind would pull back 90lbs??? it would be like a missile... I do like the slick looking parallel limbs and it would be better at 32 ATA IMO


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

We make those all the time. don't have any pictures of them though.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

parkerd said:


> Uhhh does that say 40-90lbs?????????????????? Who in there right mind would pull back 90lbs??? it would be like a missile... I do like the slick looking parallel limbs and it would be better at 32 ATA IMO


there are lots of guys that do 110 pounds, you have to custom order them, but some guys like to pull a really heavy weight. and I didnt do 32, because the monster is 33.5, its not micro if it only goes down 1.5". I like the maneuverability of the z7xtr, and the cams and limbs of monster, so I combined them.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

The sides of my notes are full of doodles like this. 40", 7.5" bh, long riser, shoot through tech riser, parallel limbs, and a million fps. Mmmm.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Sighting In said:


> The sides of my notes are full of doodles like this. 40", 7.5" bh, long riser, shoot through tech riser, parallel limbs, and a million fps. Mmmm.


lolololol


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

needed to figure some hoyt cam/limb spec.. no paper handy, no propblem


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

N7709K said:


> needed to figure some hoyt cam/limb spec.. no paper handy, no propblem


oh jeez.. hahaha


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

looks like a Z7 Mag but 10fps faster than 2.5" shorter, but good idea.
they should make a Z7XLR8(like the monster xlr8 but in a Z7 cam & design) then you would have a 352fps Z7 and I would have to have one of them if they had one like that.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Ignition kid said:


> looks like a Z7 Mag but 10fps faster than 2.5" shorter, but good idea.
> they should make a Z7XLR8(like the monster xlr8 but in a Z7 cam & design) then you would have a 352fps Z7 and I would have to have one of them if they had one like that.


I was waiting for you to comment on this. that would be very sweet. like the z7 monster, ill run some ideas for a drawing


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

can you even run monster cams with avs on solid limbs? since the yokes are on the inside can you get enough space between the forks and not go borderline on structural integrity?


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Was just thinkin about drawing up a bow today in autocad...got started and my computer crashed:angry:. Luckily, I wasn't to far along yet.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

isaacdahl said:


> Was just thinkin about drawing up a bow today in autocad...got started and my computer crashed:angry:. Luckily, I wasn't to far along yet.


I made a bow last year when I took auto cad as a class!! it looked like deuce though..


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

i have been thinking the same thing.... Y dont mathews make a double cam with the z7 design, would be pretty sweet


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

well I just want a short ATA monster, I like the dual limb design, over the limbs from the z7xtr. maybe my wish will come true on tuesday from mwthews


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

the shorter the ata the harder the draw will feel on a dual cam, especially with preloaded limbs.. you lose leverage and gain string angle... but to each their own


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

true. but it would be speedier than hell, it would be a little harder to draw but it would still have the speed


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

little harder to shoot well with good form also... but you can't really have a do all bow


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

N7709K said:


> little harder to shoot well with good form also... but you can't really have a do all bow


yeah, lol, I dont know much about bows, I am gonna get a 33.5" monster anyways, but I like the ata of the Zxtr, and the speed of the monster.


----------



## string snapper (Jun 30, 2011)

Here are my 2 rough drafts



















I dont think i like the last one though hope you guys like em


----------



## string snapper (Jun 30, 2011)

I dont know why it had the red i them?


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

good drawings snapper, but cmon man.. 240fps? haha. little on the slow side for 70 pounds


----------



## aust324 (Oct 27, 2011)

I always do this in math class with my super boring geometry teacher mr.Rutherford.


----------



## string snapper (Jun 30, 2011)

Yah i it should be 250ish fps 
and i dont really like the bowtech slayer the string are messed up but i made the slayer becouse on bowtechs teaser they said they have another worker


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> good drawings snapper, but cmon man.. 240fps? haha. little on the slow side for 70 pounds


Thats all you can get out of those mathews :lol3:


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

lol, im not a bowtech guy  but the slayer is a cool name. seems like a PSE name, the PSE slayer. haha


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

outdoorkid1 said:


> Thats all you can get out of those mathews :lol3:


OHHHH OKAY JOSH!! get a facebook. haha


----------



## string snapper (Jun 30, 2011)

Yah i dont know they said on the teaser for bowtech that they had a "new worker" so you know
i really messed the bowtech up though on the srings and well everything else
but i liked the mathews.


----------



## string snapper (Jun 30, 2011)

Ohh oops i ment 340fps in the first place oops


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

string snapper said:


> Ohh oops i ment 340fps in the first place oops


I know dude  jus' messin


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

Did it, designed it, modeled it, shot it, loved it

(its my avatar)


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

ya it would have to have the split limbs since the whole yoke system on it would be too wide for the se4 or se5 limbs, it would have to have the monster limbs and limb pockets.


N7709K said:


> can you even run monster cams with avs on solid limbs? since the yokes are on the inside can you get enough space between the forks and not go borderline on structural integrity?


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

just wait until tomorrow, they may have the answer to our questions.
ya maybe instead of a Z7 that's 2" shorter brace height they take the Z7 cam design and make it into a dual cam similar to the avs system but smoother, then they would probably have a 345-350 fps Z7 possibly with a 6" BH, then have one that's 35" and then you're talking about one sweet hunting bow, speed, forgiveness, and stability all combines with the right form to make a down right accurate and perfect hunting bow imo. if they did that I would have to sell my Z7 and get me one of those.


gunner77 said:


> i have been thinking the same thing.... Y dont mathews make a double cam with the z7 design, would be pretty sweet


----------



## string snapper (Jun 30, 2011)

I heard they were supposed to come out with 5 or 6 new z7s


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I've heard no more z's but you'll find out in 7hrs


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

I think they need to be tested to see just how tough they are.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

I seen one........


----------



## string snapper (Jun 30, 2011)

I think i would be crazy to get rid of them they make so much money off of them


N7709K said:


> I've heard no more z's but you'll find out in 7hrs


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

I heard no more z's as well.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Mathewsju said:


> Did it, designed it, modeled it, shot it, loved it
> 
> (its my avatar)


I remember seeing your posts on that a while back. You still rocking that thing? What is it, 50" ata and 9" bh? lol How's she shoot?


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Mathewsju said:


> Did it, designed it, modeled it, shot it, loved it
> 
> (its my avatar)


So what's the specs etc, and where's the pics?


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

N7709K said:


> can you even run monster cams with avs on solid limbs? since the yokes are on the inside can you get enough space between the forks and not go borderline on structural integrity?


No, I've tried to get around it, but you can't....at last with the current slim limbs Mathews has now



N7709K said:


> needed to figure some hoyt cam/limb spec.. no paper handy, no propblem


Great minds think alike haha


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

Sighting In said:


> I remember seeing your posts on that a while back. You still rocking that thing? What is it, 50" ata and 9" bh? lol How's she shoot?


Depends on what limb combo I have on it. Could either be 50 ata with 9 bh or 44 ata with 8.25 bh. Shot great and I loved it (still do actually). Its taking a break until I can design a cam system that's as solid as the hoyt spirals...right now I'm rocking the VE+ 



isaacdahl said:


> So what's the specs etc, and where's the pics?


Oops, forgot I changed my profile pic....they're around here somewheres. Either search around or friend me on facebook if you wanna see em


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I remember that Josh... So you wanna 
Build up your version of spirals?


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

N7709K said:


> I remember that Josh... So you wanna
> Build up your version of spirals?


Far as exactly what I wanna do, I'm kinda up in the air...but I definitely haven't given up just yet


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

i got an idea for a shape that should yeild good ideas.. but not sure how to runit


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

N7709K said:


> i got an idea for a shape that should yeild good ideas.. but not sure how to runit


That's the tricky part...getting the idea on paper (or computer for that matter). Especially with a cam where they'res so many curves that have no exact radius'.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

i'm not worried about that.. its more of if its gonna be a two track binary or just a standard setup with a diff top and bottom


----------



## Aaron Groce (Oct 10, 2009)

joh just get dif limb pockets made to fit hoyt limbs and shootspirals on it lol


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Got any drawings we can see Jake?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

i can get some up.. its mostly up here(points to head) like most of teh stuff i know and the math i do


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

this is a rough one done in a couple min and not very neat but it gets the point across.

its more or less a more aggressive spiral but a lighter cam so in theory faster roll over due to centripetal acceleration. you skeleton the cams and make them out of something more rigid that the current material(guessing alu).. so titanium or say a diamond impregnated steel... 

the string runs the outside track, and the buss in on the inner track with a more solid cable stop on the cam.. possible even connect it to the outer run on teh cam an give a good full 2-3" of contact making it much harder to pull past the stops on top cams.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

this one is more refined... but the angle on the rear face should be much more like the first image.

so the idea behind this is simple... you make a pair of cams mirrored on top and bottom.. top and bottom both have yokes, on the outside of the limbs allowing for twisting to get rid of lean.. for the bus cable track you make modular tracks, left and right. this way you have one set of cams for left or right handed. change mods via bolt or you can even machine tracks on both sides but that add weight that won't aid in speed.

the mods sit over the bearing and the axle goes though the center, so you can't change without a press, but you can change them much more easlily than new cams. diff mod size/angle would account for diff dl. can be done off once base cam, but would have to have a larger cam and thus a little slower cam. 

the weight would hopefully be isolated in the outer edge and lower lobe of the cam where the centripetal acceleration would be the greatest... as little difference as it would make. 

you get the cams to really work tho, you would have to run them on split limbs.


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

So your looking to do a true dual cam system over a binary or hybrid, correct?

And about the titanium...you're trying to make the cams lightweight, correct? Because in reality titanium's density is 4.51 g/cc vs. aluminum which is 2.7 g/cc. The cam would have to be ~1.7x thinner to get an equal weight of that of aluminum. Therefore, to get it any lighter it would have to be >1.7x thinner, which in reality would be very hard to do considering how anorexic cams already are now a days. Only reason I know this is because I've toyed with the idea myself before:smile:. It also (as I'm sure you know) can be a pain in the rear to machine and can cost quite a bit at that.

Sounds like a fun project though...maybe just for kicks I'll try to draw that cam up on acad.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Dual cam yep... 

The reason the ti over alu is for a denser material along the edges of the cams and for a more rigid material that can take the stresses of being skeletonized


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Thought about it some more and it might just be possible if you were to use something like a "ribbon" of ti for the tracks (think 1/8" x whatever the circumference will be) and then hydroform it into the concave and circle shape the track would be. Don't know how much custom hydroforming would be though

Would you then use aluminum for rest of the cam and ti just for the outer edge to add a little weight to the circumference (idk, can you even fabricate the two?).


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

The biggest problem I've run into is being able to do analysis on the different shapes and how it all affects DL, speed and draw cycle. Until I can do this without having to make a prototype, its just a crap shoot and not worth the tremendous amount of time


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

The cams will be ti rather than alu.... It's a good option structurally and it carrys weight better... Cost is higher for ti, but the density is worth it becuase it will carry more mass as te camm rotates and thus more stored inertia


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

hey guys i finally have some time to get on here during my elk hunt. My bro got a huge muleyit is a 8x5. Today when we were glassing the mountains from the top of the biggest one i was drawing a hoyt and a mathews. I made the mathews and called it the Mathews z7 Titanium. The hoyt is the Hoyt Vectro Turbo 1st ediion. I carved them in the sand stone. Got some pics of some so i will post them when i get a chance.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

muzzyman1212 said:


> View attachment 1206908


your a good drawer.. dang haha. what are the spec on that bad boy?


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

outdoorsman3 said:


> your a good drawer.. dang haha. what are the spec on that bad boy?


Haha thanks I was thinkin in the 34" to 35" ata, 6.5" bh, and somewhere arount 340 fps. I guess carbon just cant hold up to the speed thats the only reason I can think they havent made a carbon burner/turbo. Either that or they cant get enough reflex in the carbon risers?


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

muzzyman1212 said:


> Haha thanks I was thinkin in the 34" to 35" ata, 6.5" bh, and somewhere arount 340 fps. I guess carbon just cant hold up to the speed thats the only reason I can think they havent made a carbon burner/turbo. Either that or they cant get enough reflex in the carbon risers?


sounds like a good bow!


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

*pass through archery presents the mach x target bow*

View attachment mach x.bmp
37.5"ata 6 7/8"bh 70% let off 332 ibo


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

bigbulls10 said:


> View attachment 1207540
> 37.5"ata 6 7/8"bh 70% let off 332 ibo


lol... 6 and 7/8s.. way to make it difficult  but nice lookin bow


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

tryin to make it realistic


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Drew this in chemistry today.


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

Y'all draw way better than I do...


----------



## super* (Jan 26, 2008)

Mathewsju said:


> Far as exactly what I wanna do, I'm kinda up in the air...but I definitely haven't given up just yet


Josh your a dork!


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

Keep talkin Kyle. I seem to remember you wanting me to make a parallel limb bow for you...hmm I may just forget about that now


----------

